# Better call Saul



## Andreas89 (18 Novembre 2013)

E' uno spin-off di Breaking Bad, dedicato interamente a Saul Goodman. Dovrebbe essere trasmesso dall'AMC a partire da Luglio 2014.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (18 Novembre 2013)

Lo guarderò di sicuro. Saul è stato uno dei miei personaggi preferiti di BB!
Presumo sarà una specie di commedia dark


----------



## Morghot (21 Novembre 2013)

ho letto che non sarà solo un "prequel" di breaking bad, ma faranno vedere anche la vita di saul dopo la fine di BB


----------



## Butcher (21 Novembre 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> ho letto che non sarà solo un "prequel" di breaking bad, ma faranno vedere anche la vita di saul dopo la fine di BB


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Novembre 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Lo guarderò di sicuro. Saul è stato uno dei miei personaggi preferiti di BB!
> *Presumo sarà una specie di commedia dark*



_75 percent comedy and 25 percent drama_ (Vince Gilligan)


----------



## Snake (21 Novembre 2013)

se è un prequel quindi dovremmo rivedere in azione Mike e Gus?


----------



## Z A Z A' (21 Novembre 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> se è un prequel quindi dovremmo rivedere in azione Mike e Gus?



Mike penso (spero) di si,Gus non saprei...
Comunque l'uomo che stiamo tutti aspettando è un altro:


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Novembre 2013)

Bellooo!


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Ottobre 2014)

Riuppo un po', vi link i vari teaser che sono stati pubblicati  Uscirà a Febbraio 2015 ed è già stata rinnovata per una seconda stagione.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Ottobre 2014)

*Better Call Saul, teaser 1*


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Ottobre 2014)

*Better Call Saul, teaser 2*


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Ottobre 2014)

*Better Call Saul, teaser 3*


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Andreas89 (9 Ottobre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


>



Febbraio viene a me...


----------



## Louis Gara (21 Novembre 2014)

Nuovo teaser. Esordirà* l'8 Febbraio*


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Novembre 2014)

Non vedo l'ora


----------



## cris (24 Novembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mike penso (spero) di si,Gus non saprei...
> Comunque l'uomo che stiamo tutti aspettando è un altro:




 can't wait!!


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Dicembre 2014)

Su internet gira, oltre a UN nuovo teaser, la prima clip della serie dove c'è l'incontro tra Saul e Mike


----------



## Nicco (29 Gennaio 2015)

C'è la intro di 4 minuti, VERO!
E a febbraio esce la prima.


----------



## Jino (30 Gennaio 2015)

Ma in ITA quando?


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Gennaio 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> C'è la intro di 4 minuti, VERO!
> E a febbraio esce la prima.



Dove??


----------



## Nicco (30 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Dove??



Non è una intro, è solo l'inizio delle riprese filmato, con tutto lo staff etc etc
Ci sono cascato in pieno. XD


----------



## Louis Gara (6 Febbraio 2015)

Dopodomani  8 febbraio primo episodio, 9 febbraio secondo episodio, poi i restanti una volta a settimana.


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2015)

Dove lo fanno? In italiano?


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Febbraio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dove lo fanno? In italiano?



AMC, domani primo episodio e dopodomani secondo episodio.
In Italia non si sa ancora, quindi dovrai attrezzarti con sottotitoli e torrenti


----------



## Jino (7 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> AMC, domani primo episodio e dopodomani secondo episodio.
> In Italia non si sa ancora, quindi dovrai attrezzarti con sottotitoli e torrenti



Lo sospettavo, boh allora aspetto un pò se ci saranno notizie per l'Italia, altrimenti mi adatterò. Se ci fossero news per l'italiano fammi sapere


----------



## Nicco (7 Febbraio 2015)

Che spettacolo, arriva!


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Febbraio 2015)

Lontani i tempi di Breaking Bad, dove i sottotitoli li trovavi belli freschi già la mattina dopo 
Subsfactory pare li metta stasera!


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Febbraio 2015)

Primo episodio introduttivo con qualche momento divertente e le prime "apparizioni speciali".
Stasera subito il secondo episodio


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Febbraio 2015)

Spettacolare 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



TUCO


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Spettacolare
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tight tight tight


----------



## Nicco (9 Febbraio 2015)

Dalle premesse sembra uno spettacolo!


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Febbraio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Tight tight tight





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ma da dove ***. è uscito    Non risultava nel cast


----------



## BB7 (10 Febbraio 2015)

Molto bello il primo episodio


----------



## Nicco (10 Febbraio 2015)

Secondo episodio 
Questo telefilm è un capolavoro al momento, è presto però già mi sbilancio.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Febbraio 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Secondo episodio
> Questo telefilm è un capolavoro al momento, è presto però già mi sbilancio.



Fantastico, veramente altissimi livelli e siamo solo ai primi due episodi. Ha superato ogni mia più rosea aspettativa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Febbraio 2015)

Vince Gilligan non è umano.


----------



## DR_1 (11 Febbraio 2015)

Molto coinvolgenti le prime due, Bob Odenkirk non si sta neanche comportando male, anzi molta personalità come main character.

Speriamo riesca a mantenersi.


----------



## Louis Gara (11 Febbraio 2015)

Un po' di mie opinioni sparse


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



- Sceneggiatura di altissimo livello. I dialoghi sono fantastici, la scena del deserto dove Saul fa l'avvocato e tratta Tuco come un giudice è magistrale. "Ti ho salvato dalla pena di morte e ti ho fatto dare 6 mesi di condizionale, sono il miglior avvocato di sempre".
- Bellissima regia, per certi versi molto differente da quella di Breaking Bad. Molto più in stile "Kubrick", come aveva annunciato Gilligan, piuttosto che sullo stile pulp di Tarantino o classico dei Coen
- il montaggio della parte nella 1x02 dove Saul fa avanti e dietro tra tribunale e parcheggio è veramente MAGISTRALE
-Bob Odenkirk, come detto su, molto convincente. Deve essersi sicuramente impegnato molto in esercizi di recitazione. D'altra parte, anche avere un personaggio come il suo aiuta.
- La tipa che Saul stava rimorchiando al bar nella 1x02 è una milfona da paura  
- Tantissimi riferimenti a Breaking Bad: Tuco che sta per crepare di botte No-Doze, il parabrezza rotto come quello di Walt, l'indirizzo dell'ufficio di Saul è Juan Tabo Boulevard come quello della casa di Gale in Breaking Bad, Tuco che col coltello taglia le verdure e lo passa a Saul come quando Gus fece lo stesso passandolo a Walt, nel primo episodio Saul entra nella sua macchina gialla ma affianco c'è la berlina bianca che usa in Breaking Bad, Saul prende a calci il bidone dell'immondizia come Walt prese a cazzotti il coso per asciugarsi le mani, eccetera eccetera...
- MIKE 
- Se in questa stagione hanno tirato in mezzo Tuco senza che nessun media sapesse niente, da la possibilità di far comparire altri personaggi di Breaking Bad
- Quest'ultima considerazione mi ha portato a pensare che nel flashforward dove Saul lavora al Cinnabon, potrebbe incontrare Jesse, che alla fine è l'unico personaggio rilevante di Breaking Bad ancora vivo. 
-Dai trailer di Better Call Saul, penso che Nacho (quello che è andato nello studio di Saul) finirà in galera probabilmente già dal prossimo episodio (intitolato proprio "Nacho") e Saul dovrà aiutarlo.


----------



## Gianni23 (11 Febbraio 2015)

Spettacolo!


----------



## Nicco (11 Febbraio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



La scena con i grissini


----------



## Brain84 (11 Febbraio 2015)

No vabbè è spettacolare. Non credevo fosse sarebbe stato così dirompente! Promette benissimo


----------



## Miro (13 Febbraio 2015)

Viste le prime due puntate...STO VOLANDO   

Ma sono previste più stagioni oppure solo questa?


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Febbraio 2015)

Se dovesse saltar fuori un ''Breaking Bad'' senza quel frignone di Walter White potrei lasciarci le penne, perdonatemi ma non l'ho mai sopportato...


Per ora BCS è davvero bellissimo, non escludo che a un certo punto ( se la serie continua e ha successo ) si arrivi fino all'incontro con WW e dalla stagione successiva si parli di ciò che succede *poi* a Saul


----------



## Gianni23 (13 Febbraio 2015)

Miro ha scritto:


> Viste le prime due puntate...STO VOLANDO
> 
> Ma sono previste più stagioni oppure solo questa?



Difficile dire dopo solo due puntate, dipenderà come per le altre serie dalla risposta del pubblico. Per questa serie in particolare immagino ci saranno 50 stagioni


----------



## cris (16 Febbraio 2015)

Confermata già ufficialmente la 2° stagione


----------



## vota DC (16 Febbraio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mike è un po' inutile per la trama, però è interessante rivedere Tuco che nella serie originale durava troppo poco....chissà se vedremo il suo zietto poco prima della paralisi, nei flashback della piscina e dei nipotini era abbastanza tosto


----------



## Louis Gara (17 Febbraio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Altro bellissimo episodio, l'unica cosa che non mi è piaciuta è stato il taglio sul finale

Mike finalmente entra in gioco


----------



## Z A Z A' (18 Febbraio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Arriva Mike


----------



## Nicco (18 Febbraio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Terzo episodio di transizione a parer mio, d'altronde non può essere tutta un escalation continua. Si sta delineando qualcosa che tutti sappiamo.


----------



## DR_1 (18 Febbraio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Secondo me dalla prossima inizieremo a vedere Gus (o quantomeno comparirà)
La scena degli "sticker"


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Febbraio 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



S'all good, man


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Marzo 2015)

"Need a will? Call McGill!"


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Marzo 2015)

Ma la scena del cesso come gli è venuta in mente?


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma la scena del cesso come gli è venuta in mente?



Ero in lacrime


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Marzo 2015)

Episodio da 10, maestoso. Mike


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Marzo 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ho visto le prime tre puntate. Tuco


----------



## bmb (17 Marzo 2015)

4 puntate. Applausi.


----------



## cris (18 Marzo 2015)

Mike


----------



## ralf (19 Marzo 2015)

Siamo alla settima puntata e non si è ancora bombato la biondina


----------



## BB7 (31 Marzo 2015)

Che roba la 1x09!!!


----------



## ralf (31 Marzo 2015)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Che roba la 1x09!!!



Si veramente bella


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Aprile 2015)

Il prossimo è l'ultimo della stagione, mi sa che combinano una stalla niente male


----------



## bmb (7 Aprile 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



MAMMA MIA MIKE


----------



## cris (7 Aprile 2015)

dovè la 1x10?


----------



## The P (7 Aprile 2015)

che tristezza per l'ultima puntata. Dovevano fare almeno 20 episodi


----------



## Louis Gara (7 Aprile 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tutta la prima stagione è stata come un lungo pilot alla nascita di Saul. Alla fine sono molto soddisfatto di com'è finata. E Smoke on the Water alla fine mi ha gasato di brutto!

Senza contare le perle di Kevin Costner e Giorgia o'Keefe o come *** si chiama


----------



## ralf (8 Aprile 2015)

Adesso dobbiamo aspettare un anno per la seconda serie


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Aprile 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Finalmente abbiamo visto la scena di Kevin Costner 
Dalla prossima stagione si comincia a fare sul serio,peccato che c'è da aspettare un anno...


----------



## bmb (8 Aprile 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Potrebbero volerci 5 stagioni...non vedo l'ora di vedere la seconda stagione per scoprire come e se verranno presentati WW e Gus.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Aprile 2015)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mi e' piaciuta davvero molto questa prima stagione e non vedo l'ora che arrivi la seconda. Chuck comunque poteva dimostrarsi almeno un po riconoscente verso Jimmy, dopo tutto l'aiuto che quest'ultimo gli aveva dato da quando si era ammalato...

Jimmy Scivolone e Marco tanta roba..


----------



## ralf (9 Aprile 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)








[/IMG]


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Febbraio 2016)

E' ripartita la seconda stagione!


----------



## Jino (17 Febbraio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> E' ripartita la seconda stagione!



Si, aspetto ci siano un pò di puntate e poi lo riprendo


----------



## Nicco (18 Febbraio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> E' ripartita la seconda stagione!


Finalmente!!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (11 Marzo 2016)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



4 puntata, Mike e Tuco


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (10 Giugno 2016)

Ho iniziato ieri la seconda stagione, mi sono visto 4 episodi in fila, grandissima serie. E' davvero magnetica, anche senza avvenimenti frenetici.


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Grandissima la storiella della torta raccontata ai poliziotti.


----------



## Jino (11 Giugno 2016)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho iniziato ieri la seconda stagione, mi sono visto 4 episodi in fila, grandissima serie. E' davvero magnetica, anche senza avvenimenti frenetici.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> ...



Sempre la solita regia di Gilligan, piace o non piace, a me piace un sacco


----------



## patriots88 (27 Luglio 2016)

questi sono i titoli dei 10 episodi di questa seconda stagione






prendete le iniziali di ciascun episodio
componete 
godete


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2016)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> questi sono i titoli dei 10 episodi di questa seconda stagione
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sisi avevo già visto tempo fa, non vedo l'ora.


----------



## Gekyn (3 Settembre 2016)

Qualcuno ha info per la 3^ stagione?


----------



## bonvo74 (3 Settembre 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha info per la 3^ stagione?



Uscirà nel 2017 e sarà di 10 puntate, ancora non si sa la data di uscita precisa.


----------



## Jino (4 Settembre 2016)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> Uscirà nel 2017 e sarà di 10 puntate, ancora non si sa la data di uscita precisa.



Attendo con ansia pure io diano una data.


----------



## bonvo74 (4 Settembre 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Attendo con ansia pure io diano una data.



A me francamente non ha colpito molto come serie o almeno non la metto nelle mie top, però la guardo perchè mi riporta, anche se in minima parte, a BB...insomma come guardo il milan oggi, non è quello vero ma i colori della maglia sono quelli .


----------



## ralf (5 Aprile 2017)

11 aprile, manca poco


----------



## Butcher (6 Aprile 2017)

ralf ha scritto:


> 11 aprile, manca poco



Daje!!!


----------



## ralf (15 Aprile 2017)

Vista la prima puntata, Mike


----------



## ralf (22 Giugno 2017)

Finita la terza stagione, bellissima .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (6 Novembre 2017)

Finita oggi la terza, non so più cosa dire. Veramente qualcosa di magnifico, una sceneggiatura ai limiti della perfezione.


----------



## vanbasten (8 Novembre 2017)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Finita oggi la terza, non so più cosa dire. Veramente qualcosa di magnifico, una sceneggiatura ai limiti della perfezione.



Ho finito la seconda, bella dai solo un po pallose le scene degli avvocati.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Novembre 2017)

vanbasten ha scritto:


> Ho finito la seconda, bella dai solo un po pallose le scene degli avvocati.



A me invece piacciono. Il rapporto tra jimmy e chuck è stato reso bene e adoro gli intrallazzi che escogita jimmy ogni volta. E' una serie comunque con tematiche diverse da Breaking Bad, anche se con qualche connessione.

Le parti con Mike sicuramente sono quelle con più fascino, ma anche il resto è ad alti livelli


----------



## James45 (2 Aprile 2018)

Ho conosciuto questa serie grazie a voi.
La trovo favolosa, in crescendo, divertente, commovente e coinvolgente.
Dirò una cosa che farà inorridire i più, ma la sto apprezzando anche più di Breaking Bad.

Thank you!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (29 Aprile 2018)

SOno alla puntata sette della terza serie. bravi, mi sta piacendo.
Odio massimo per il fratello.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (30 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A me invece piacciono. Il rapporto tra jimmy e chuck è stato reso bene e adoro gli intrallazzi che escogita jimmy ogni volta. E' una serie comunque con tematiche diverse da Breaking Bad, anche se con qualche connessione.
> 
> Le parti con Mike sicuramente sono quelle con più fascino, ma anche il resto è ad alti livelli



Mike 



James45 ha scritto:


> Ho conosciuto questa serie grazie a voi.
> La trovo favolosa, in crescendo, divertente, commovente e coinvolgente.
> Dirò una cosa che farà inorridire i più, ma la sto apprezzando anche più di Breaking Bad.
> 
> Thank you!





Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> SOno alla puntata sette della terza serie. bravi, mi sta piacendo.
> Odio massimo per il fratello.



Anch'io l'ho vista qualche tempo fa grazie a questo forum. Secondo me è imparagonabile a Breaking Bad perché sono generi diversi, però anch'io preferisco questi intrallazzi da avvocati agli intrighi criminali, anche se le due cose spesso vanno a combinarsi. Attendo con ansia una quarta stagione ma so che è stata anche in dubbio a causa di ascolti non eccezionali. Pare che alla fine si farà, sperando non sia l'ultima. Fantastica anche la sigla


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (18 Agosto 2018)

E' iniziata da due settimane la quarta stagione. Per il momento due belle puntate, qualcun'altro la sta seguendo?


----------



## Butcher (19 Agosto 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> E' iniziata da due settimane la quarta stagione. Per il moemnto due belle puntate, qualcun'altro la sta seguendo?



Eccomi! Ho come la sensazione che stia per "esplodere" tutto


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (19 Agosto 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Eccomi! Ho come la sensazione che stia per "esplodere" tutto



Probabile!


----------



## kYMERA (19 Agosto 2018)

Non so è di una lentezza disarmante questa serie. Vado avanti solo perchè seguivo Breaking Bad.... ma quanto è lenta?


----------



## James45 (19 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non so è di una lentezza disarmante questa serie. Vado avanti solo perchè seguivo Breaking Bad.... ma quanto è lenta?



A me piace più di BB.
Parere personale, ovvio


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Agosto 2018)

Oggi ho visto la 4x03, 4x04



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Finora per quanto riguarda "Saul" si e' visto poco o nulla in questa quarta stagione. Per il momento la nuova stagione si sta concentrando di piu' su Nacho e Mike.


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2018)

Mike nella 4 è stato favoloso nella scena finale!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (29 Agosto 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Mike nella 4 è stato favoloso nella scena finale!






Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Perche', la scena li alla riunione, non e' stata spettacolare?

"Volevate che parlassi? Ecco, ho parlato." 

Ahahahahahahah


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2018)

Continuo a guardarla con piacere, però questo nuova stagione mi pare molto bloccata...


----------



## Butcher (30 Agosto 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beppe85 (31 Agosto 2018)

Me la consigliate anche se nn ho mai visto breaking bad??


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Me la consigliate anche se nn ho mai visto breaking bad??



Certo. Forse non potrai apprezzare a pieno alcuni personaggi, ma puoi guardarla tranquillamente.


----------



## BB7 (11 Aprile 2020)

La quinta stagione si sta rivelando un altro capolavoro incredibile. Non si può più definire uno spin-off praticamente, questo è Breaking Bad ovvero la miglior serie di sempre.


----------



## Goro (11 Aprile 2020)

Serie fantastica, è rimasta l'unica che seguo con molto interesse


----------



## Jino (12 Aprile 2020)

Adesso che manca il doppiaggio mi sono fermato, non ho proprio voglia di leggere....


----------



## BB7 (14 Aprile 2020)

5x09 Assurda. Incredibile. Da cardiopalma.


----------



## Stex (15 Aprile 2020)

sono fermo alla 5x04


----------



## BB7 (21 Aprile 2020)

Finita la penultima stagione. Lalo si conferma un villain incredibile e si prospetta una sesta (e ultima) stagione epica. 

Come successe con Breaking Bad anche questa serie passa sotto i radar per poi venire acclamata universalmente.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2022)

Finito di vedere l'ultima di Saul. Purtroppo il finale è stato deludente. La mossa geniale di Saul che anche nella situazione peggiore era riuscito a farsi dare solo 7 anni era magnifica, purtroppo hanno rovinato tutto col finale buonista del menga.

Non so perché, ma me l'aspettavo. Per forza di cose dovevano far vedere che Saul veniva punito per le sue malefatte, a quel punto però tanto valeva far finire la serie col suo arresto e non mostrare altro. Quella patetica confessione finale ha rovinato tutto. 

Fino alla confessione era stato tutto perfetto


----------



## Nomaduk (13 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Finito di vedere l'ultima di Saul. Purtroppo il finale è stato deludente. La mossa geniale di Saul che anche nella situazione peggiore era riuscito a farsi dare solo 7 anni era magnifica, purtroppo hanno rovinato tutto col finale buonista del menga.
> 
> Non so perché, ma me l'aspettavo. Per forza di cose dovevano far vedere che Saul veniva punito per le sue malefatte, a quel punto però tanto valeva far finire la serie col suo arresto e non mostrare altro. Quella patetica confessione finale ha rovinato tutto.
> 
> Fino alla confessione era stato tutto perfetto



Sono d'accordo sul finale.

E finita definitivamente non ci credo ancora. Speriamo vince gilligan si inventi qualcos'altro...


----------



## Swaitak (13 Settembre 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Finito di vedere l'ultima di Saul. Purtroppo il finale è stato deludente. La mossa geniale di Saul che anche nella situazione peggiore era riuscito a farsi dare solo 7 anni era magnifica, purtroppo hanno rovinato tutto col finale buonista del menga.
> 
> Non so perché, ma me l'aspettavo. Per forza di cose dovevano far vedere che Saul veniva punito per le sue malefatte, a quel punto però tanto valeva far finire la serie col suo arresto e non mostrare altro. Quella patetica confessione finale ha rovinato tutto.
> 
> Fino alla confessione era stato tutto perfetto


serie spettacolare, pazienza per il finale, un pò ci sta perche Kim è sempre stata il punto debole di Saul. Spero facciano uno spin off su Mike


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> serie spettacolare, pazienza per il finale, un pò ci sta perche Kim è sempre stata il punto debole di Saul. Spero facciano uno spin off su Mike



Che vita infame quella di Kim comunque, si fa trombare da un ritardato e "amicizie" e colleghe di lavoro oche zombie, da spararsi in testa dopo un mese che si frequenta quella gente.

Decisamente più traumatico quello che l'omicidio di howard


----------



## RickyB83 (13 Settembre 2022)

Ma è uscita l'ultima stagione?quando?


----------



## Nomaduk (13 Settembre 2022)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Ma è uscita l'ultima stagione?quando?


hanno pubblicato un episodio a settimana dal 19 aprile al 16 agosto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2022)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Ma è uscita l'ultima stagione?quando?



E' finita tipo il mese scorso, anche se la prima parte è uscita ad aprile, hanno spezzato in due la stagione


----------



## RickyB83 (13 Settembre 2022)

Ah non sapevo.. Corro a vederla. Grazie!


----------



## Miro (14 Settembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> serie spettacolare, pazienza per il finale, un pò ci sta perche Kim è sempre stata il punto debole di Saul. Spero facciano uno spin off su Mike


Purtroppo Gilligan ha già detto che l'universo di Breaking bad si chiude così. Poi oh, non si sa mai, alla fine pecunia non olet... se la AMC sarà in crisi lo pregheranno di fare sto benedetto spin-off su Mike.


----------



## emamilan99 (14 Settembre 2022)

Lo avevo iniziato, arrivando anche a fine prima stagione o inizio seconda, ora non ricordo, ma poi mollato, troppo troppo lento, ancora di più di breaking bad


----------

